# LED-Maschinenbeleuchtung



## RalfS (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habt ihr Erfahrung mit LED Maschinenbeleuchtung?
Mit welchen Herstellern und Typen habt ihr gute (oder schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht?
Wie muss die Leistung sein, wenn vorher 2 x 54 W TEL benutz wurden?


Umgebung:
Flexodruckmaschine mit wasserbasierten Farben, nicht im Spritzwasserbereich angebracht (min IP54 sollte es trotzdem sein).


Dank und Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Tommi (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

diese wurden bei uns mal vorgeführt.

http://www.idec.de/produkte/led-leuchten/lf1b-n.html

Machten auf dem Tisch einen guten Eindruck.

Hatten aber bisher leider noch keinen Einsatzfall.
Kommt vielleicht demnächst, dann würden wir den
Vertreter mal einladen und an die Maschine gehen.

Hast Du noch Alternativen?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## nku (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

wir setzen LED-Leuchten (Rohrleuchten und Einbaustrahler)
von LED2TOWORK bzw. LEDscale ein.
Ich kann beide durchaus empfehlen.
Natürlich bietet Waldmann auch jede Menge Produkte mit LEDs an.
Was die Ausleuchtung gegenüber Leuchtstoffröhren angeht,
denke ich das man sich immer ein Testmuster kommen lassen sollte
um die Lichtausbeute in der Realität zu testen.

Gruß

Nils

http://www.led2work.de/tubeled.html?PHPSESSID=e0d1065b980189edc69e89a7ad23c194

http://www.dianaelectronic.de/produkte.html


----------



## rheumakay (1 Juli 2011)

hallo,
vielleicht ist für dich Elspro noch ne Alternative.
LED´s habe ich noch nicht eingesetzt..sind mir noch zu teuer

habe Leuchten mit T5 Röhren plus entsprechenden Reflektor im Einsatz
die sind auf jeden Fall sparsamer als die herkömlichen 58W Röhren und ne Ecke günstiger als LED´s
schau mal im Anhang nach..weiß ja nicht was du GENAU suchst...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 Juli 2011)

IPF hat sowas neuerdings auch http://www.ipf-electronic.de. Auf der Internetseite sind die noch nicht, aber der Vertreter hat mir die 24V Version mit -ich glaube- M12 Stecker vorgeführt. Machte einen sehr guten Eindruck. Leider noch nicht getestet..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## RalfS (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Nils,

habe mir von LED2Work 2 Leuchten zur Probe schicken lassen. Die Dinger sind sehr robust und gut verarbeitet - echt schicke Teile!

Leider reicht der Abstrahlwinkel von 60° nicht zur Ausleuchtung im geplanten Bereich...
Ich werde mal bei anderen Herstellern weitersuchen - oder doch bei den herkömlichen Leuchtstofflampen bleiben...

Vielen Dank nochmal.

VG
Ralf


----------



## nku (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

wie schon gesagt.
Mann muss halt immer vor Ort testen.
Oft sind die Herstellern aber auch gewillt auf
Kundenwünsche einzugehen.
Viele stehen ja erst mit einer recht kleinen
Produktpalette da.
Ich denke die Zeit arbeitet da für uns.

Gruß

Nils


----------



## Boxy (14 Juli 2011)

FKB wäre auch ne Alternative http://www.maschinenleuchten.com/


----------

